# Intel Allows Release of Full 4004 Chip-Set Details



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.4004.com/mcs4-masks-schematics-sim.html

Interactive simulator
http://www.4004.com/mcs4-masks-schematics-sim.html#simulator

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, now there's a useful set of information.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Add it to my collection of useless geek stuff....

.


----------

